# Why doesnt Cigar Rights of America fight for the right to smoke in bars?



## Skoallio (Dec 20, 2013)

The number of states, counties and cities allowing smoking in bars is shrinking by the day. Cigar bars as a compromise dont cut it. Its not the same as being in a dive bar with real people. Cigar bars dont serve food. Cigar bars dont allow cigarette smoking even though 2nd hand cigarette smoke is no more dangerous than 2nd hand cigar smoke. Cigar bars are hard to find. Cigar bars make you buy their cigars to smoke it inside. Cigar bars dont have the same drink specials as dive bars.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

I can't shoot my firearm out my back door either. Something about second hand lead poisoning.


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

I will say this cigar bars are a different category compared to a "dive" bar. If i want to drink and get sloppy I go to a "Dive" bar if I want to have good conversations with random people and enjoy my cigar I spent good money on Im going to go to a Cigar bar. Just my opinion.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Skoallio said:


> Cigar bars dont allow cigarette smoking even though 2nd hand cigarette smoke is no more dangerous than 2nd hand cigar smoke.


One of my absolute favorite aspects of a cigar bar.

Also, my favorite local allows outside cigars and serves great food. And as for "real people" I have no idea what kind of cigar bar you go to, but both of my locals have real people. No androids or aliens, at least that I'm aware of.

To your title question, I assume it's because the CRA has their hands full just defending our right to smoke at all. Here in WA, we don't have the right to smoke even in a cigar lounge. (I'm fortunate to live close to two lounges on Indian land, where that law doesn't apply.) I'm guessing the CRA is working hard at fighting the battle on the front lines.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am all for barring smoking in bars...if you want to experience what it is like stick your head in an ashtray and breath it in.

Cigars Bars here allow you to BYOB and the ones I visit have several menus available of local places that will deliver me food while I enjoy my cigar.

Also, Famous the one place I visit the most has a full blown restaurant and bar attached....the difference? They have an amazing ventilation system, something a dive bar just wont have.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> ....the difference? They have an amazing ventilation system, something a dive bar just wont have.


Bingo.


----------



## SemperInvicta (Jan 7, 2014)

Rock31 said:


> I am all for barring smoking in bars...if you want to experience what it is like stick your head in an ashtray and breath it in.


I cannot believe we get these kinds of responses from cigar smokers. You all need a lesson on basic principles of liberty. Christ, why would you go to a bar that allows smoking if you don't like second hand smoke? Why would you go to a restaurant if you don't like the food or a concert if you don't like the music?

The private property and private business decides whether to allow smoking or not on her or his property. A private bar is not a public space like a school, library or city hall. If you don't like it, don't go, but don't lobby for the government to develop public policy based on your own personal tastes.

If starbucks or TGI Fridays doesn't want smoking on their property, fine. They'll do what is right for their business. But the government doesn't have any business in deciding these matters for us.

This issue is NOT about public health, whether you don't like the smell of smoke or even whether cigarettes are bad for you...the matter is personal freedom and the rights of private property owners; the government simply has no business making a decision for me as an adult consumer or business owner with regard to a product legal for adult consumption.

Last I checked, cigarettes and cigars are legal for adults. That on one had government says we can purchase and consume them, but at the same time dehumanizes us through these draconian public smoking bans, is frankly disgusting.


----------



## NormH3 (Apr 20, 2015)

SemperInvicta said:


> The private property and private business decides whether to allow smoking or not on her or his property. A private bar is not a public space like a school, library or city hall.
> 
> If starbucks doesn't want smoking on their property, fine. They'll do what is right for their business. But the government doesn't have any business in deciding these matters for us.
> 
> This issue is NOT about public health, whether you don't like the smell of smoke or even whether cigarettes are bad for you...the matter is personal freedom and the rights of private property owners; the government simply has no business making a decision for me as an adult consumer or business owner with regard to a product legal for adult consumption.


So you have been a member since Jan 2014 and this is your 4th post. Do you work for the tobacco industry?


----------



## SemperInvicta (Jan 7, 2014)

NormH3 said:


> So you have been a member since Jan 2014 and this is your 4th post. Do you work for the tobacco industry?


No, sir. I don't even smoke cigarettes. Just the occasional tatuaje, drew estate, crowned heads, caldwell, or jc newman etc product.


----------



## Jezebelguy (Sep 6, 2015)

I will NEVER understand smoking bans in bars. I don't get it. There aren't any kids in bars, so what's the problem? I used to smoke cigarettes, and I smoked more when I drank, just went together. And it was a very communal experience, getting lights from strangers, interacting and talking to people I'd otherwise not talked to. Since the smoking bans, it's sad what's happened, everyone is buried in their cellphones, nobody talks to anyone not in their group, and it's just not the same experience. I'm not a current cigarette smoker, I smoke cigars, but anyone who's an adult which are the only people who go to bars, should be able to smoke. It should be up to individual companies and owners to decide what they want for business, not faceless politicians. I get extremely uncomfortable when government tells people what to do. I know of no cigar bars where I live.

I'll say this. I remember when you could smoke in bars, and it was a lot more fun, less uptight. You'd make friends, meet people you might never have met otherwise, through simply lighting up a smoke, and sharing that experience. Now everyone seems so distant, morose, and clicky in bars. Yet another thing the government has ruined.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

It's all about societal direction of what people do when they band together to display their outrage at something. Remember Prohibition.....when they get a full head of steam going it's pretty hard to stop it esp. when you consider the amount of money thrown at it. Cigars are an easy target because most people don't like the aroma of them and we have all seen the march on cigarettes as to how they are an abomination to society. So, the questions about our own civil liberties are questioned as to why those who want to smoke cigars in places designated as "Cigar Bars" can't even smoke there? I've said for the last decade that our rights are going to be diminished so much so that our only place to smoke peacefully is going to be in our homes...as long as they aren't condos or apt. that share a common wall. It's a disgrace that we've become a target for others who continue to preach "second hand smoke" while they gorge themselves on a dozen sugary donuts....or drive their Monster Trucks around town belching carbons and tons of smoke ......or lead their kids around the grocery stores with their noses dripping tons of snot and picking their noses and then smearing it on every food aisle and produce area....I've seen it every day but that's acceptable. Strain at a gnat and swallow the camel.


----------



## Negatron (Jul 3, 2015)

SemperInvicta said:


> Christ, why would you go to a bar that allows smoking if you don't like second hand smoke? Why would you go to a restaurant if you don't like the food or a concert if you don't like the music?


This is a very poor analogy that assumes everyone goes to a bar for the sole purpose of smoking and nothing else. It would be more like going to a restaurant and not liking the music, or going to a concert and not liking the drug use. Smoking is a single aspect of the entire event. While I personally would say the regulations have gone far past a fair boundary, it would be equally as selfish to demand everyone around you bend to YOUR rights, that they are not allowed to voice their opinion because YOU want to smoke. 
It would be nice to find a compromise, but they are having no problems taking everything and running with it.


----------

